# Best Drive To Add To New HD10-250



## Whitey436 (Jan 29, 2006)

I just bought a new HD10-250 and would like to add a second hardrive to maximize storage for HD shows. With the constant dropping prices on hardware I would like to get the largest drive possible, fastest and minimize the extra noise level. Any advice on what would meet these criteria?

Many thanks,
Keith


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Seagate or Samsung, IMO.


----------

